# 10-24 82'' Sandbar



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Since there were already a few pages on the thread that I started live while sharking a couple nights ago I decided I'd just make a new one for the pictures. Here is the 82'' sandbar that James caught. He got spooled on a 9/0 on this & was lucky enough to have the knot on the spool hold! Austin was able to grab the line & pull the shark in a few yards so James could pick up a few cranks on the spool & then the fight was on again! 30-35 minutes later we had this bad boy on the beach. 

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice fish, that's a big boy! bet it was a good fight!


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work & thanks for sharing.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

big sandy for sure.

spooled a 9/0? try setting your drags with a scale. that shouldn't happen.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

What kind of scale do you use to set the drag? I have a 6/0 but never was sure of how to set it. Thanks


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Guynamedtom said:


> What kind of scale do you use to set the drag? I have a 6/0 but never was sure of how to set it. Thanks


 i have a big game spring scale i use to set the senators but a 50lb digital scale will do. set it off a bent rod, not straight from the reel.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I wish they would take them off the Prtected species list, cause we all sure catch a lot of them .. I've released 5 this summer .. only be able to keep 2 spinners, and 1 sharp nose


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice one! I will be gracing the beach with my presence this afternoon and evening and hope I will catch something similar. You guys rock!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



lowprofile said:


> Guynamedtom said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of scale do you use to set the drag? I have a 6/0 but never was sure of how to set it. Thanks
> ...


What do you like to set yours at?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like to set yours at?



depends on the set up. my 9/0 with 50lb is set at 16-18lbs, 12/0 with 80 is set at 28-30lbs and the 80W with 130 is set at 40lbs at strike. not sure what it is at full. 65 or 70 i think. always set it at 1/3rd the breaking strength. also, check what its set at with half a spool.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

What upgrades have you done to the 12/0, have you gotten any stainless steel gear upgrades? Isn't max drag for a 12/0 30 lb?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> What upgrades have you done to the 12/0, have you gotten any stainless steel gear upgrades? Isn't max drag for a 12/0 30 lb?



just ht-100 drags. i get 34lbs locked down. don't need it though.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice shark, those Sandbars are a blast. my son caught a 7fter Sandbar in SC last week he was using my Avet 80W and it is set at 30lbs at strike, it was peeling drag like it was heading to Florida I increased the drag for him and slowed him down but at 30lbs I was really surprised how big of a run the shark made after he hooked up, it was screaming, I could see how it could dump a 9/0 I increased the drag a lot before it slowed down, my daughter and I just had to hold onto my son so he didn't get pulled into the Atlantic, I was really surprised to see how strong the big shark was
Congrats on a great catch.


----------



## dchfm123 (Oct 29, 2013)

That's a nice fish. There is no reason for a sandbar of any size to dump a 9/0 unless the drag is just worn out and cant produce the numbers or the reel is under spooled which looks to be the case based on the picture posted in the thread. That reel looks to be short between a quarter and third of a spool. 2 years ago I caught a sandbar in NC that went 98", its the largest I have ever seen aside of one caught about 5 years ago also in nc. I caught it on a daiwa 900h which is basicly a 9/0 just a few better features. It handled it with ease. Sandbars fight hard but they are not freight trains.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

dchfm123 said:


> That's a nice fish. There is no reason for a sandbar of any size to dump a 9/0 unless the drag is just worn out and cant produce the numbers or the reel is under spooled which looks to be the case based on the picture posted in the thread. That reel looks to be short between a quarter and third of a spool. 2 years ago I caught a sandbar in NC that went 98", its the largest I have ever seen aside of one caught about 5 years ago also in nc. I caught it on a daiwa 900h which is basicly a 9/0 just a few better features. It handled it with ease. Sandbars fight hard but they are not freight trains.


It was a very long drop is all, i'd say there was 80 yards on the reel max after the drop!


----------



## DaBair90 (Apr 16, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Since there were already a few pages on the thread that I started live while sharking a couple nights ago I decided I'd just make a new one for the pictures. Here is the 82'' sandbar that James caught. He got spooled on a 9/0 on this & was lucky enough to have the knot on the spool hold! Austin was able to grab the line & pull the shark in a few yards so James could pick up a few cranks on the spool & then the fight was on again! 30-35 minutes later we had this bad boy on the beach.
> 
> Tight lines everyone.


Haha that's one of my best friends from middle school, James and Austin!! Small world!


----------



## Bow'd up (May 6, 2012)

DaBair90 said:


> Haha that's one of my best friends from middle school, James and Austin!! Small world!


Well I'm assuming this is Damon? Haha....this is James, he wasn't talkin bout Cook though, diff Austin


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> It was a very long drop is all, i'd say there was 80 yards on the reel max after the drop!


Why in the world would you leave yourself 80 yards???


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Why in the world would you leave yourself 80 yards???



80lb mono and a drop over the second bar will do it. you don't know how much line is left when your paddling. thats why i run 80-100 on the 12/0 and 50-60lb on the 9. more capacity.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> 80lb mono and a drop over the second bar will do it. you don't know how much line is left when your paddling. thats why i run 80-100 on the 12/0 and 50-60lb on the 9. more capacity.



I understand you dont know how much line is left but you should know an estimate on what is in reel and have an idea of how far you've gone out.


----------



## monster_catcher (Oct 8, 2013)

Well when it is pitch black and there is not really a good reference on where the land is you just kinda estimate by the water color. Another factor on why I got spooled was because I was letting James catch his first big shark and he didn't know that, so it ran for awhile before he got to the pole. But that knot was tight and with 100# test it takes a lot to snap. It would take the rod before it broke.


----------

